# 50/34 rings for 2016 CAAD 12 105?



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Thinking about the 2016 CAAD 12, that comes with what I'm assuming is a non Hollowgram SI crankset. 

- What are my best quality and shifting options for bolt on rings?

- Is this easily compatible with Spiderings? By easily I mean chainline is already compatible.

CAAD12 105 Cannondale Bicycles


----------



## evan326 (Jan 16, 2017)

The 105 comes with the cannondale si 52/36. That is their new cheaper hollowgram, it adds the third level. Cannondale si, hollowgram si, sisl2 are the levels. They are all interchangeable crank arms and spiders. I just put hollowgram si arms on my 105 caad12. I only had to file down the chain stop on the 52/36FSA chain ring down by like 4mm. Hth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## evan326 (Jan 16, 2017)

Did you buy it?


----------

